# Ormond Beach / High Bridge area - Any newbie tips



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Thinking about driving down from Jax on Friday to fish this area. I've never been there and would like to try and catch a snook. Any tips?

Mike


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> Full moon, might be a better night trip.


That's very true.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

First rule of new territory: If you don't know, go slow.

There's places back there that the Slipper bumps bottom, even at high tide.
Watch the tides or you'll be stranded for a while.
Follow the incoming in, and while you've still got water get out.

pm sent


----------

